

Got a Minute? Let’s Work Out - petethomas
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/10/one-minute-workout/

======
gtani
I would advise another 25 seconds of combined balance exercise/core
strengthener on a fitness ball or balance disk, s.t. like this:
[http://www.fitter1.com/Classic-Balance-
Board_p_22.html](http://www.fitter1.com/Classic-Balance-Board_p_22.html)

------
bmajz
This is amazing. Going to try and integrate this before every shower.

